# Eerste bowkill op La Dauphine



## mogodu (Mar 28, 2007)

My vrou was hierdie naweek die eerste persoon om iets dood te skiet met die boog op ons plaas. Sy is net voor sonop by die hide afgelaai en het die Wildebees Koei so 07h50 geskiet . Haar setup was as volg Bowttech Equiliser met 430grn Carbon Express 4560 pyle teen 216 fps. Haar boog was op 50 pond gestel en haar treklengte is 26 duim. Sy het met Johan Lottering se Big5 Broadheads geskiet (125 grn).Sy het regdeur die wildebees geskiet op 20yards. Die Wildebees het nie verder as 80 meter gehardloop nie.









Pyl is hier uit







Pyl is hier in










Groete
Stefan


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Dis 'n mooi koei daai, (ek peaat van die w/bees ne.):wink:


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Very nice.

You can see it's a Big5by the amount of blood on the grass. Still one of the best b/heads around!:wink:


----------



## Ruhan (Jun 13, 2007)

Baie geluk stefan ek is bly om te sien die eerste bloed is getrek op die plaas.

Het sy uit daai nuwe hide geskiet?


----------



## bowman africa (Sep 5, 2007)

Check daai smile. Mart, baie geluk dis 'n mooi bokkie daai. Hoop dis een van nog baie vir jou. Daai Big 5's is monsters.
Stefan, jy moet daai varkies mooi vet voer, ek kort salami.....


Willem


----------



## mogodu (Mar 28, 2007)

Nee , sy het uit die Riet hide geskiet (Skadunet gecamo met riete).
Bossie , altwee koeie is baie mooi (Die bees het 108 kg uitgeslag):tongue:
Daai big5 broadheads is nogal nice

Groete
Stefan


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*Blouwildebees*



mogodu said:


> My vrou was hierdie naweek die eerste persoon om iets dood te skiet met die boog op ons plaas. Sy is net voor sonop by die hide afgelaai en het die Wildebees Koei so 07h50 geskiet . Haar setup was as volg Bowttech Equiliser met 430grn Carbon Express 4560 pyle teen 216 fps. Haar boog was op 50 pond gestel en haar treklengte is 26 duim. Sy het met Johan Lottering se Big5 Broadheads geskiet (125 grn).Sy het regdeur die wildebees geskiet op 20yards. Die Wildebees het nie verder as 80 meter gehardloop nie.
> 
> View attachment 441434
> 
> ...


MOOI MARTIE!!
Jou mousedog!!
Philip


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*very nice...Mrs mogodu.*

That Wildebeest should make a dent in the freezer space??:wink:


Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Baie geluk.

Dis 'n mooi wildebees


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Baie geluk Martie, seems the new blind from Stefan work good.
One big straf doppie on you :darkbeer:


----------



## Jaques (Aug 18, 2007)

Geluk Martie , ek sien jy het pot shot geskiet.
Ek is bly jy het sulke goeie penetrasie gekry. 
Gaan jy hom laat mak maak?


----------



## mogodu (Mar 28, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Deserthuntr (Nov 23, 2008)

*Blouwillebees*

Baie geluk Martie. Met 'n skoot soos daai het jy net 30cm penetrasie nodig. Goed gedoen!


----------



## mogodu (Mar 28, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Stefan,

Is it possible to hunt by you on La Dauphine in 2011 with two other friends ?


----------



## mogodu (Mar 28, 2007)

For you ALWAYS


----------



## AK145 (Nov 9, 2007)

groot foto. dit lyk soos daar is plent van goeie vleis vir die brai en 'n wonderlike trophy!


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

AK145 said:


> groot foto. dit lyk soos daar is plent van goeie vleis vir die brai en 'n wonderlike trophy!


Nes jy daar se AK :darkbeer:


----------

